# Trying to make quality patches, can anyone help?



## agnsprinting (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to making patches I usually just embroider onto the hats, but lately i've been having customers ask about putting patches onto hats. I have a few questions so bare with me, anything you could answer or give me your opinion would be greatly appreciated!!

*What type of material do you use for patches?*

I was told tackle twill works but I'm not sure if thats accurate or the most efficient material to use

*Is there a special embroidery backing that you put on patches?* 

*Do you even put backing?*

I have a patch that was made from another company and when I took off what appeared to be backing from there patch, it looked like a clear film of some type of glue? I just don't understand why they would have it under the backing?

*Does the thread matter? Using rayon or polyester thread?*

*How do you cut the patch out?*

I tried using a hot knife but it seems like my white patches are coming out horrible. Maybee i need one more low temp?

why is it that my patches after the finish product feel flimsy and cheap while others patches feel strong and durable? 

How to you apply the patch onto the hat? I heat pressing the patches on the only way?

*What am I missing?*

Please help! I would appreciate any input!


----------



## Charli (May 18, 2008)

We use tackle twill - then 2 layers of cutaway backing, we use poly thread. merrow edge is part of the embroidery design.... heat seal a glue backing (sold in rolls) then cut everything out with applique scissors.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use tackle twill with buckram backing and then glue.


----------



## agnsprinting (Aug 10, 2014)

Charli said:


> We use tackle twill - then 2 layers of cutaway backing, we use poly thread. merrow edge is part of the embroidery design.... heat seal a glue backing (sold in rolls) then cut everything out with applique scissors.


Hello! thanks for the input. What is Merrow edge? is that just the outline that we embroider that gives the patch its shape?

Also, what type of scissors are these? Because before I used a hot knife I used scissors and the tackle twill unravelled. The hot knife seems to seal the edges but Im just not liking my end results.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Merrow edge is made by a merrow machine.


----------



## tshirtfactorysd (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm interested in this too...we currently have a Happy Single head and an older Tajima single, but we're about to buy a six head machine. We're considering the Happy and the Tajima brands, any users out there that can chime in on which machine you like, and why. Happy is well built, cheaper, but Tajima has the name and the resale value going for it. Can the Happy do as good a job on hats...have heard Tajima is the king of hat embroidery. We get asked for patches too, but never really considered it before, but now that we'll have a more modern and more productive machine I'd like to learn how to do it too.


----------



## Charli (May 18, 2008)

Our merrow is done with the embroidery machine -- melco has some stock ones in their embroidery designs. The scissors we got from madeira, they are applique scissors, cut on a slant. you have to be careful not to cut the threads of your merrow outline. The glue sheet I believe came from stahls. We put the glue on them because some people like to iron them on -- I don't know why -- we sew. Large runs we job out.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

a merrow is different from a satin stitch finish on patches. merrow is the cleaner look from front to back.


----------



## couparcreations (Jan 12, 2012)

1) You can't attain a marrow edge with an embroidery machine. You CAN use a wide satin.
2) The backing you want to use is called "BadgeMaster" from JSI. Sold at One Stop Inc.
 It is clear and it disolves. You don't want to use a tear away because it leaves that fibery fuzzy edge.
3) Tackle twill is you best bet. 
It is heavy and comes in a ton of colors. I use my plotter to cut mine.
4) Patches take time! Be sure to price accordingly!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you need just a few of each each or time is of the essence, best to get them done in China....
I use Lapel Pins | Challenge Coins | Metal Bottle Openers | Metal Products | Lanyards | Embroidery & Woven | Soft PVC Products | Silicone Products | Promotional Products


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEPv68U3wxU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J6Y2dM60j4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv5ta7adWH8


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This is my favorite. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Lm8PEXoxw


----------

